# Beer belly



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I've always been a big bloke, but I've put alot of weight on since I left school, three years ago. Nowadays I've got a bit of a beer belly going on, didn't take much notice at first but it's really starting to show.

Does anyone know any good exercises that can be done at home? I try to go for a run a few times a week, but having SA its really hard sometimes!

So if anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them, cheers


----------



## smithy (Jul 25, 2006)

I've used a electronic belt muscle toner.in the past seems to work well.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Tip number one, don't drink beer  Hmm look who's talking, maybe you could try cycling? It'll keep you fit like running only you'll be moving faster and travelling farther which might be easier on your S.A and you can adjust the gears to your liking depending on your level of fitness. If you don't have a bike you could try walking a few miles every day, changing your diet a bit, maybe doing some sit ups etc.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cardio and diet.


----------



## TheDra (Nov 16, 2005)

I walk on the treadmill almost everday, I know I couldn't walk or run in public and I do sit ups.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Prodigal_Son said:


> Cardio and diet.


+ weightlifting...otherwise u'll probably lose muscle too, more muscles more calories used, ever noticed how alot of people in the gym that only do cardio still have weightproblems?


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

cheers, gonna give them all a go, I'll let you know if they make an improvement!


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

This topic has always interested me.

When people drink a lot of beer their mid-section appears bloated, but the rest of ther body might be very proportional and thin. Is a beer belly a collection of fatty tissue atop the abdomen, or is it that their stomach has expanded so much that it has that dragging, droopy look to it?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

RMJS said:


> This topic has always interested me.
> 
> When people drink a lot of beer their mid-section appears bloated, but the rest of ther body might be very proportional and thin. Is a beer belly a collection of fatty tissue atop the abdomen, or is it that their stomach has expanded so much that it has that dragging, droopy look to it?


I think it's the former. It's just abdominal fat. I've got somewhat of a beer belly though I never drink. I'm just overweight.


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah I'm just overweight, I do drink but not that often.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> RMJS said:
> 
> 
> > This topic has always interested me.
> ...


If it is abdominal fat, why is it that the majority of the fat collects at the abdomin, leaving the rest of the body relatively proportionate (in some cases)?

In other words, why doesn't it make the person fat, all-round?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

smithy said:


> I've used a electronic belt muscle toner.in the past seems to work well.


That sounds like a good idea. Any ideas of where to get one though?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

RMJS said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > RMJS said:
> ...


I don't know exactly why, but it has to do with genetics. Males tend to gain weight most easily around the stomach and waist, giving rise to an 'apple' shape, properly called android. Females gain around the hips and thighs, in a 'pear' or gynecoid shape.

If you kept gaining lots of weight, eventually it would go all around.


----------



## JerryR (Aug 3, 2006)

What is your hip to waist ratio? For men it should be .95 or less according to some. That would be about a 33" hips (including the top of your butt) and 31" waist.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can someone give some tips on how to lose a beer belly? I'm struggling with this right now. The weight just will not come off.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Count all your calories and expend more than you put in.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 5'11" and around 209 pounds.

I dropped down from 221 by just cutting out soda, and I'm skinny everywhere else. Skinny arms, skinny legs, skinny face. I just have this big belly.

I'm going to try getting on the treadmill, and seeing if that helps.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You can't out-exercise a poor diet. If you don't know what you are putting in compared to what you are working off you are setting yourself up for frustration. I'm just trying to help. I've tried to do the cardio without the diet before and the results left much to be desired. Get those calories figured out and that weight will come off. Not drinking your calories is a really good start.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

You could try switching to wine or hard liquor though this is terrible advice. I've always heard a "beer belly" doesn't come from alcohol per se (it doesn't help) but the poor food choices you make while you are drunk and/or hungover. 

Also as has been said time and time again you can't target fat in one part of your body. I've been way underweight for my height and still had a belly.


----------



## BMWe90 (Jan 24, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> You can't out-exercise a poor diet. If you don't know what you are putting in compared to what you are working off you are setting yourself up for frustration. I'm just trying to help. I've tried to do the cardio without the diet before and the results left much to be desired. Get those calories figured out and that weight will come off. Not drinking your calories is a really good start.


 This is 100% true take it from someone who has lost 82lbs in the past eight months, it's 95% diet. Creating a calorie deficit through exercise alone is almost impossible. You would literally have to run an entire marathon just to burn enough extra calories (3,500) to lose one lb of body fat!

In contrast you could simply eat 500 calories less than your BMR per day, for one week and lose the same amount, without any added exercise! Look up your BMR online, and start counting calories, make sure that you are at a 500 calorie deficit per day, and you will lose weight. Just weigh or measure anything that you eat and keep track of your daily caloric intake, VS. your BMR.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

BMWe90 said:


> This is 100% true take it from someone who has lost 82lbs in the past eight months, it's 95% diet. Creating a calorie deficit through exercise alone is almost impossible. You would literally have to run an entire marathon just to burn enough extra calories (3,500) to lose one lb of body fat!
> 
> In contrast you could simply eat 500 calories less than your BMR per day, for one week and lose the same amount, without any added exercise! Look up your BMR online, and start counting calories, make sure that you are at a 500 calorie deficit per day, and you will lose weight. Just weigh or measure anything that you eat and keep track of your daily caloric intake, VS. your BMR.


It's definitely a numbers game. Congratulations on the weight loss, too.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

try boxing, it will make you sweat a lot in just 10 minutes


----------



## AnnaNora (Feb 15, 2014)

Prodigal Son said:


> Cardio and diet.


only Cardio and diet is not the right way. it is a part of it but never let the out the muscle training it is very important..

Maybe you find something online where you have a daily 30 min workout at home with cardio and muscle training in turns. Idk how you like going to a gym.

There are a few workout videos for at home like T25, P90X, Beachbody, Jullian Michaels is the gal from Biggest Loser she has some good ones as well especially for a 6pack.

at first stop the beer. or at least idk how often you drink beer. try and keep it at a minimum.

change your food if you dont eat well. 3 to 4 small meals a day. dont eat bad carbs only the good ones.


----------



## shyer (Feb 21, 2014)

playing with hula hoop,especially on your beer belly,it worked on mine


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

I think its cool. very "mafia" hehe.


----------



## VikingKing83 (Feb 21, 2014)

se7 said:


> I've always been a big bloke, but I've put alot of weight on since I left school, three years ago. Nowadays I've got a bit of a beer belly going on, didn't take much notice at first but it's really starting to show.
> 
> Does anyone know any good exercises that can be done at home? I try to go for a run a few times a week, but having SA its really hard sometimes!
> 
> So if anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them, cheers


What are your eating/drinking habits? On daily basis.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Try p90x. It's a workout program at home and you don't need a lot of equipment. I use to drink beers like every weekend, and I started to notice a belly. I stopped drinking beer and started to watch what I eat and did the workout program and it's really starting to show. I read that Beer slows down muscle growth.


----------

